# لكل ام ضحكت علينا



## mary naeem (30 أغسطس 2013)

لكل ام ضحكت علينا





لكل ام ضحكت علينا و قالت لما تتجوزي ابقي اعملى الي انتي عاوزاه 

لكل ام قالت لما تتجوزي جوزك هيفسحك و يدلعك و يخرجك 

لكل ام قالت لما تتجوزي ابقي قولي مش هغسل مواعين 
...

لكل ام قالت لما تبقي ام هتعرفي معني السعادة و الراحة

لكل ام قالت لما تتجوزي هترتاحي من شغل البيت 

لكل ام قالت لما تتجوزي هتاخدي عيديه و مصروف و هدايا ملهاش اول ولا اخر 

لكل ام قالت يارب اشوفك متهنيه في بيت الزوجية 

شوفى يا حاجة انا مش هرغي معاكي كتير ,, بس الصورة دي هي الي هتتكلم 




​
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....164161630361076.31107.164108643699708&type=1


​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

*برننننننننننننننننس
عندك حق
ولكل ام قالت هتجوزنى ابنها ومحصلش هههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2013)

*هههههههههههههه 
حلوة يا مارى ضحكوا علينا يا اوختشى *​


----------



## oesi no (30 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وعلشان كدة الواحد ممتنع عن الجواز ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أغسطس 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
خلاص يا مارى هفضل فعدة مع ماما تضحك عليا براحتها ههههههههه*​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (30 أغسطس 2013)

*ذكرتيني في أغنية سمعتها زمان ...بتقول*
*بدي أجوز مش لاقي وحدة تكون من أخلاقي*
*ميرسى على المشاركة الجميلة والمميزة
شكراً أختي العزيزة  mary Naeem تحياتي 
وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك المباركة دائماً 
ربنا يفرح قلبك وأهل بيتك على طول بنعمته وسلامه ومحبته الدائمة 
والمجد ليسوع المسيح دائماً...آمين* ​


----------



## kawasaki (30 أغسطس 2013)

*خلاص *
*خليكوا قاعدين زي ما انتوا *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *خلاص *
> *خليكوا قاعدين زي ما انتوا *​



*احب ماعلى قلوبنا :t30:
*​


----------



## kawasaki (30 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *احب ماعلى قلوبنا :t30:*​


 



​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> ​



*يقتلونى عشان بقول الحكيكة
حكم :w00t:
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أغسطس 2013)

*هي البنت داخلة على فتح بيت ولا فتح دماغ جوزها
اية حكاية الحموات دي 
 مش فاهم حد يفهمنى  
*


----------



## kawasaki (30 أغسطس 2013)

*يا ابو ميلاد دول مش عاجبهم العجب *
*الراجل يجيبلهم فستان ورد قعدو كلهم يتحسرو*
*وكل واحده تقولك ياريتني كنت انا *
*دخلوا هنا لاقيتهم بيقولو احنا نقعد من غير جواز احسن *
*طب نعملوكوا ايه بقي *
*اشوق هدومي *
*يقولو الواد اتجنن!!*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *يا ابو ميلاد دول مش عاجبهم العجب *
> *الراجل يجيبلهم فستان ورد قعدو كلهم يتحسرو*
> *وكل واحده تقولك ياريتني كنت انا *
> *دخلوا هنا لاقيتهم بيقولو احنا نقعد من غير جواز احسن *
> ...


----------



## candy shop (30 أغسطس 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> لكل ام ضحكت علينا
> 
> 
> 
> ...



بتمنى التوفيق لكل البنات وطبعا الشباب 
يعيشوا فى سعاده 
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (30 أغسطس 2013)

بصراحه ومين غير زعل
الام عندها الحق طبعا
قد تكون امنيات تتمناها لابنتها
وقد تكون احلاما حلمتها لنفسها ولم تتحقق
وقد تكون واقعا عاشته هي 
او واقعا لاحداهن مع زوجها
بكل الاحوال هي على حق 
الام خط احمر 
يا ساده وسيدات شباب وبنات
شكرا ماري على المواضيع المتميزه جداااا​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أغسطس 2013)

صدقوني الموضوع حلو قوي  بس احنا 
بنشوف ان احلام البنات كبيرة اوي 
او امكانياتنا صغيرةشوية 
علي العموم 
الرجل راس المراة كما المسيح راس الكنيسة 
مينفعش راس من غير جسد او العكس بل هما الاثنين مكملين لبعضهما البعض 
وميننفعش كنيسة من غير مسيح 
موضوع رائع يا اخت ماري 
الرب يباركك


----------



## e-Sword (30 أغسطس 2013)

*ههههههههههههههاههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه رائعة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
عسل بامانه

ياستي انا ماشية عالمثل اللي بيقول
"من خرج من داره اتقل مقداره"
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 أغسطس 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
صراحة اقل رد 
بس انا متفقة جدا مع استاذ هشام 
ان دي امنيات ليها 
انها تشوف بنتها مرتاحة و فرحانة و مبسوطة مع انسان يحافظ عليها 

موضوع سكر بجد 
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا حبيبة قلبي​*


----------

